# Walter has had a rough couple days



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Please think good thoughts about my big old Kitty Walter. He has a had bad bad of pancreatitis and that made it uncomfortable to poo, poor lug has had to have two enemas today to help him out, Walter was so grumpy from his pain he bite Lenny.
Everyone one is okay. 
I am off to pick up Walter after he spent the day at the vets.

It's been 11 months since he last bad go, I am hoping Walter will be feeling better quickly


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Hoping he feels better soon. That sounds awful


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm sorry that he's not feeling good?. Sending good thoughts, hope Walter feels better soon? I'm glad everyone is okay.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Walter, I hope you're feeling better very soon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hope you're feeling better soon, Walter! ?

And you, too, Lenny. I'm sure Walter didn't mean it.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your crew. Poor kitty. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor Walter! I was just thinking the other day how well he must be doing. Hope he and Lenny both feel better soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope his vet stay has sorted his troubles out - poor Walter and poor Lenny - and poor you.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Best wishes for Walter's recovery! I can't think of a more unhappy cat than one receiving an enema. At times these necessary evils can return us to better things- like a peaceful nap in a sunbeam. I hope happy times return quickly for Walter.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sending Walter good thoughts, he has managed well this past year..heres to another!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Walter is feeling more himself this morning, Leonard too.
Walter is on pain meds for next couple days, 
Unfortunately I have to bathe Walter later he absolutely wouldn't let the vet or vet techs finish cleaning up after the enemas (no poop). Don't blame him at all, poor Walter.
Lenny is back to hassling the cat, Len holds no grudges.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Update
Walter has a high blood cell count. High blood sugar ( probsbky from stress) inflamed pancreas and bronchitis poor guy, wouldn't know it though.
Please think good thoughts about my big guy


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

twyla said:


> Update
> Walter has a high blood cell count. High blood sugar ( probsbky from stress) inflamed pancreas and bronchitis poor guy, wouldn't know it though.
> Please think good thoughts about my big guy


Oh no, I'm so sorry. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear I was recently thinking about Walter and that it was good news that there was no news. I am sorry he has had a bad go of it just now and hope he clears up all of his issues quickly.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is the high cell count WBC? Pippin's tends to be rather high due to chronic arthritis, and no doubt the bronchitis and inflamed pancreas would also cause it. Poor Walter, just one of those would be enough to make him miserable. I hope you can get him more comfortable quickly.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks again, Walter is as comfortable as he can be at the moment, I'v picked up antibiotics and more pain meds, he is a litle off his feed, eating slowly over time versus his normal eating gusto. I am concerned but I don't what else to do except keep an eye on him and trea his symptoms.
Keep the big guy in your thoughts.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm said:


> Is the high cell count WBC? Pippin's tends to be rather high due to chronic arthritis, and no doubt the bronchitis and inflamed pancreas would also cause it. Poor Walter, just one of those would be enough to make him miserable. I hope you can get him more comfortable quickly.


White cell count was high, Walter had x-rays to find out how back up he was, apparently they showed his lungs are inflamed. 
Walter has a psuedo cystic pancreas, (which caused by injury or disease no clue since I got him older) which just means he has had repeated bouts of pancreatitis. Steroids are supposed to help keep it in check, but Walt got into dog food and it has sent his system into a massive tizzy.
Walter is being very sweet at the moment, very unusual and is super gassy at least he has stopped pacing the house and is plunked down in front of the portable heater which is so Walter.
So I have to stay the course with all the meds and hope we get through again there is no cure just maintaining meds.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Update:
Walter is finally acting like his old self and off pain meds, still on antibiotics for several more days but once again eating with gusto.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well poor Walt, after I finished up the pain meds he started a another down turn the poor Boo was really distressed. He was having difficulty peeing and pooping. We went back the vet last night, she agrees he is still in the throes of a pancreatic episode so he got more pain meds, more anti nausea meds and sub Q fluids.
After not doing either yesterday I am relieved as is Walter, that my kitty did pee and poo this morning.
Walter was doing so well, I forgot it took months for him to totally recoup last time, so it's paIn meds three times a day for a while, anti nausea meds with meals for the next couple days.
Hopefully I can get Walter in good stead once again.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor guy. He's lucky he has a caring and attentive owner.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Poor Walter.


----------

